# ryobi chainsaw



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

hi e have a ryobi pcn3335 in the shop it will start run all day if the thurotal is held open but as soon ad the revs drop it will stall i have cleaned the carb, checked the commpression, checked for vacuum/ presure leaks all ok? this one has me stumped

bill


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

What carb comes with this unit?
Sounds like either the idle speed screw is not screwed in enough to crack the throttle open, or, the idle passages are still clogged.
Did you re-kit it when you cleaned it ?
What compression does it have ?
You familiar with how to tune a carb ?
thanks,


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

glenjudy said:


> What carb comes with this unit?
> Sounds like either the idle speed screw is not screwed in enough to crack the throttle open, or, the idle passages are still clogged.
> Did you re-kit it when you cleaned it ?
> What compression does it have ?
> ...


carb is walbo wt
compression is 120 psi carb has single d ajustment screws i have set them at 1-1/2 turns from seated to start with idel screw is all the way ini dit put a full rebuld kit in the carb after ultrasonic cleaning it. I am normaly vey good with 2 stroke i seam to get more them my share at the shop

bill


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Assuming idle passages are clear, (I pay more particular attention to this as anything else when I clean a carb), at least one remaining item would be, did you use the old metering lever or, the new one?
thanks,


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

glenjudy said:


> Assuming idle passages are clear, (I pay more particular attention to this as anything else when I clean a carb), at least one remaining item would be, did you use the old metering lever or, the new one?
> thanks,


USED THE OLD METERING LEVER REMOVED ALL WELCH PLUGS BEFOR CLEANING REPLACED THEM WITH NAIL VARNISH TO SEAL AS I SAID 2 STROKES ARE NOT USALY A PROBLEM FOR ME THIS ONE IS A PAIN

BILL


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Make sure the delivery port to the low speed circuit is open from the high speed side or metering chamber. It sounds as if no fuel is being metered to the low speed side of the carburetor.


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

got it sorted i removed the carb and striped it put it back in the ultrasonic cleaner this time i left it in for 1/2 hour i then rebult it replaced the gasket between the carb and spacer now it starts and ticksover as it should

*thanks for all your help with this one*


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

glad to hear you got it going...:thumbsup:


----------

